# Uhrzeit auslesen und weiterverarbeiten



## bAsKeT (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mit meiner SPS (Eaton Möller xv-102-b5...-10-plc) Sonnenstandberechnungen durchführen und brauche dafür fortlaufend ein aktuelles Datum und die aktuelle Uhrzeit. Ich habe mich natürlich auch schon auf die Suche begeben, bin aber noch Anfänger (spiele hauptsächlich mit FUP rum) und habe die Lösung entweder nicht kapiert oder sie war nicht ganz die richtige für mich.

Was ich suche: Einen Baustein, der fortlaufend das Datum und die Uhrzeit ausliest und mir als einzelne Werte zurückgibt (Jahreszahl, Monat, Tagt, Stunde, Minute, Sekunde).


Was ich habe: Im Moment habe ich eine Lösung mit RTC Baustein, dem ich ein Startdatum mit Uhrzeit vorgebe und der ab diesem Zeitpunkt weiterläuft.
Damit habe ich allerdings zwei Probleme: 
1. Habe ich gelsesen, dass dieser Baustein eine Abweichung von mehreren Minuten pro Tag haben soll.
 2. Außderdem ist die "Startzeiteingabe" im Format "Dt#2012-1-10-9:45:20" über ein Touchscreendisplay zu umständlich und man muss die "Uhr" seperat nochmal aktivieren.

Deshalb meine Fragen:

1. Gibt es einen solchen Baustein (bzw. wie müsste die Programmierung aussehen), der mir die Systemzeit ausliest und wiedergeben kann? (ich habe einiges über SFC1 und OB irgendwas gelesen, war mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das nicht zu STEP 7 gehört und habs leider auch nicht ganz kapiert.)
2. Wie kann ich die Werte für Jahr, Monat, Tag, Stunde, Minute und Sekunde einzeln eingeben und am Ende zusammenfügen um das im Format Date_and_time an den Baustein RTC zurückzugeben?


Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe und denkt bei eventuellen Antworten bitte daran, dass ich noch Anfänger bin...


----------



## KvT (10 Januar 2012)

Hi,

schau mal, welche zusätzlichen Bibliotheken Du bei Deiner Möller Steuerung einfügen kannst.

Bei den meisten CoDeSys Steuerungen ist die SysTime.library (V3) oder SyslibTime.lib (V2.3) vorhanden.

Dort gibt es dann Funktionen oder Funktionsblöcke zum Auslesen der Systemzeit. Setzt natürlich vorraus, das Deine Steuerung auch eine Echtzeituhr hat.


----------



## bAsKeT (10 Januar 2012)

Hi, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Diese Bibliotheken müsste ich dann wohl direkt von Möller bekommen, oder?


----------



## KvT (10 Januar 2012)

Ich bewege mich mal auf das dünne Eis (da ich Deine Steuerung nicht näher kenne):

Eigentlich werden mit der Auswahl/ Installtion des Zielsystems auch die möglichen (benutzbaren) Bibliotheken ins Zielverzeichnis installiert.
So musste in Deinem Target Verzeichnis alle Bibliotheken liegen. Wenn nicht, dann vermute ich mal, war's das.

Aber schau mal ins Verzeichnis oder durchsuch Deinen Rechner nach (*.lib) und wenn Du nichts findest frag mal bei Möller nach ....


----------



## holgermaik (11 Januar 2012)

Hallo
Kenne die Möller zwar nicht, aber als CoDeSys solltest du eigentlich die Oscat Biblotheken einfügen können. Dort gibt es komplette Bausteine zur Sonnenstandsberechnung.
http://www.oscat.de/
Grüsse Holger


----------



## bAsKeT (11 Januar 2012)

Hi Holger,

habe schon einige Sachen aus der Oscat Bibliothek genommen, aber noch nichts zur Sonnenstandsberechnung gefunden... Meinst du bestimmte Bausteine?


----------



## holgermaik (11 Januar 2012)

Hallo


> ich möchte mit meiner SPS (Eaton Möller xv-102-b5...-10-plc) Sonnenstandberechnungen durchführen



Auszug aus der PDF zur Oscat Basic Lib Kapitel 12
"- SUN_POS berechnet die Position der Sonne (B, H) zur aktuellen Zeit.
- Der Funktionsbaustein SUN_TIME ist ein Astrotimer. Er berechnet
  Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang für einen beliebigen Tag
- Die Funktion SUN_MIDDAY berechnet abhängig vom Tagesdatum zu
  welcher Tageszeit die Sonne exakt im Süden steht."
Eventuell ist ja dabei was du suchst.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## bAsKeT (11 Januar 2012)

Werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen, vielen Dank!


----------

